# No water is coming out of Sage Express



## Thue (11 mo ago)

Hey

I have had a Sage Express for one year now and It have been great, but now it's not working. No water is coming through at all. Not when a push 1cup, descale it (cup, hot water or steamer). So it's like it won't take water from the tank to the machine, I guess. I can turn it on and I can press the button as well, but it only make weird noises and no water is coming out.

Any solution to this problem?

Thue


----------

